# [SOLVED] Cannot find network path?



## MusicMan374

I have 1 desktop running Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit and 1 netbook running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. Homegroup only worked about 10% of the time so I dumped homegroup, disabled it. I figured I'd just share through the normal Start>Network window. But for whatever reason, the computers can see each other on the network, but more often than not, they cannot connect to each other. When I try to connect to the other by double clicking on it, the window hangs for a few moments and then says Windows could not connect to [computer name]. Diagnostics are inconclusive, and it seems randomly it will start or stop working and it is very annoying, never knowing whether sharing will work. I have a feeling it has something to do with ipv6 but I'm not sure what to do about it. The specific error given when I can't access the other computer is the network path was not found or "Windows could not find a computer or device named [computer name]" even though the computer is listed in the network. Anyone have any idea?:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Hello,

Things to consider and need to be configured correctly on all those computers in your network so that they can communicate.

1.) Workgroup Name is all the same on all computers.
2.) Verify that Netbios is enabled. 
Click Start, and then click Network. (Or you can click Start, type ncpa.cpl into the search box, and press ENTER). 
Click on the Network and Sharing Center, and then click Manage Network Connections. 
Right click on the Local Area Connection or the connection you are using. 
Select the Internet Protocol version 4 (TCP/IPv4) 
Click the Advanced button under the General tab. 
Click the WINS tab. 
Click the Enable NetBIOS Over TCP/IP button. 
Click Ok. 

3.) Firewalls/Security Software need to be disabled.
4.) File and Printers sharing needs be enabled and here's a guide.

Also, disable password protected sharing, do the following:
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply

Hope this helps.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

It seems that the problem is indeed a firewall, as I tried each of your suggestions one by one. But I use the exact same firewall on my desktop as I do on my netbook, eset smart security 4.2. Both have the exact same settings, but only the one on my netbook is causing intermittent issues.I disabled the firewall on my netbook and I could connect freely on both computers, even when the firewall on the desktop was enabled. Are there certain ports that I need to open that were possibly already opened on my desktop that aren't on my netbook? Ports that allow not only network discovery but actually sharing files?


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

And see at the moment it is working with both firewalls on. I am almost positive it is the firewall though because when it wasn't working, turning it on and off controlled whether it worked or not. This is an odd problem.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Navigate Eset's configuration, verify that all your computers have "Allow Sharing" enabled. There shd be an Advanced Setup option for you to tweak the settings.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Allow sharing is enabled on both computers, and I saw that the subnet wasn't automatically added on the netbook's trusted zone, so I added the subnet and just to be safe I added the netbook's IP to the desktop's trusted zone and vice versa, but no dice. I still have intermittent issues that are solved by turning off the netbook's firewall. Any other ideas?


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

By any chance do you have the Windows firewall enabled as well?


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Yes, I enabled it because it wouldn't continue diagnostics on something if I had it disabled, but I have file and printer sharing checked as an exception on both PCs, and I don't think that would explain why turning off the eset firewall when I am having issues solves the problem. When I can't connect to the other PC, turning off the eset firewall solves the issue for both computers.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Create a UserName and Password on all your computers sharing resources in your network from Control Panel =>User Accounts. For ex. Comp1 has a Username of User1 and a Password of 1234, create the same Login to Comp2 and then Vice Versa. See if this helps.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

That's already the case. The computers are named Ryan-PC and Ryan-NB and are both part of the same workgroup, and the username is Ryan on both and the password is the same on both.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Can you pls. provide me ipconfig /all info of those 2 computers? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Netbook:

C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ryan-NB
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Keyes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TeamViewer VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-ED-4F-27-DC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Contro
ller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-8E-11-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Keyes
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN PCIE Netwo
rk Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B6-5C-B3-17
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::64ac:1e02:7c18:52ba%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 19, 2010 4:00:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 20, 2010 4:00:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559286
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A6-AC-69-00-26-9E-8E-11-C6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
4.2.2.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{611B10F5-5442-4FB9-B9D1-C6A0E6408A4C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Keyes:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:39:2a2a:e7ef:e7bf(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::39:2a2a:e7ef:e7bf%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED4F27DC-20A6-4EFC-9B82-2E6A5413752C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {3049C4EB-964F-4E96-B068-B9918B4A372E}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Keyes
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop>


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Can you verify the DNS settings of all the computers, I see a 4.2.X.X and seems to be Public DNS's? May I ask why they are configured this way? Please check the LAN properties of all the computers connected to your router if DNS are set to Auto IP or Manual IP? I woud change these DNS's to Obtain DNS Automatically from the LAN Properties of each computer.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Desktop:

C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ryan-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Keyes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TeamViewer VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-C9-7D-A8-8E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Keyes
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB Wireless 802.11 b/g Adaptor #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-76-1E-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::65b5:b007:1e32:bbad%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, March 17, 2010 12:08:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 20, 2010 11:48:15 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 369104452
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-C0-F8-A1-00-1E-8C-35-30-3B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 4.2.2.1
4.2.2.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Keyes:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:3c57:2d79:e7ef:e7bf(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c57:2d79:e7ef:e7bf%99(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C97DA88E-1B6F-44A8-9A22-2EAE9722CDEF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Ryan\Desktop>


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Only my netbook and desktop are set to custom DNS. The rest are automatic, including the IP of the computers/ Everything is DHCP controlled except DNS servers. I have them set like that because comcast DNS servers are terrible and do an automatic search when you type in a wrong URL which gets annoying. With my router, I have DHCP reservation, so the IPs of the computers don't change, they are constant.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Basically the only thing not automatic are my DNS servers on my netbook and desktop. The router is set to auto IP for DNS as are the rest of the networked computers on the network.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

As long as you have your network secured with WPA or WPA2, I wouldn't worry about disabling your Security's Firewall. Windows built in Firewall is very good as well and I'm pretty sure that you have them enabled in your computers.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I can disable windows firewall because it's redundant to have that and eset, but I don't want to disable eset firewall because that disables protection while web browsing as well. I have it set to allow sharing on the home network and to trust the network, but it's only this firewall that's giving me issues.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

What version of ESET do you have? I had lots of issues with the 3.x version firewall.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

It's 4.2, it's the latest I believe.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Actually, since I added the trusted IPs of both computers to both trusted lists, I haven't had issues after I restarted each computer. Granted, I haven't tried as often so I might have missed an intermittent problem but unless I have more issues, adding each other's local IPs may have solved the issue.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I figured it out. Eset works differently on mobile PCs than on desktops in the way it configures networks. On a desktop it adds the network automatically to the trusted zone if you tell it to allow sharing on the network, but on my netbook for each network I select strict filtering or allow sharing it creates a new zone with different configurable options, and the problem I was having was that the subnet of this network wasn't added correctly when I first connected to it. I simply deleted the profiles and it automatically regenerated them. I don't know whether adding my desktop's IP to the trusted zone worked in my favor also but it surely didn't do any harm.

Edit: Had an issue again. Stopped connecting a few minutes ago only when the netbook firewall is enabled, even after recreating network profiles. Windows diagnostics says it can't find a computer named RYAN-PC and issues found were "Windows can communicate with the name resolution server but can't find the host name."

I added the gateway and DHCP server IPs to the trusted zone and made the automatically generated profile more specific in what it looks for about the network to authenticate it. And for the moment it is working and I'm hoping that is not just coincidental. :upset: I also reset the router, so any one of these things could've fixed it.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Please keep us posted.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I am still having intermittent issues solved by turning off the firewall. Resetting the router did nothing. I'm going to try reinstalling all eset software, maybe I have a bad install, it might make sense since the issues are only intermittent which doesn't make much sense for security software.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I figured out why it was only my netbook firewall. My desktop was running Eset smart security 4 and the netbook was running 4.2. Reinstalled 4.2 on both, and still having issues. I'm gonna try google.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Update: Issues are only between desktop and netbook. I can access the shared folders and files of all the other computers on the network. The other two computers run vista home premium and winxp home. My two computers are the only ones running 7.

It also seems as if the netbook firewall is the issue here, even though I just reinstalled the newest version available on both machines at the same time with the same settings. This is beginning to frustrate me, I've tried everything. It's only between these two computers too, it's odd that I can access other computers just fine. It makes no sense.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

The only difference between the other computers and mine that I can think of making a difference is that the other computers are a different OS and they have different firewall software. But even if I disable firewall filtering on my desktop neither computer will connect to each other unless the netbook firewall is disabled. But if the netbook firewall is enabled I can still access the other computers. It's just between my desktop and netbook that is the issue. And I don't understand why it's only an issue on the netbook end.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Okay, I disabled the blocking of NETBIOS requests and i disabled my routers SPI firewall, and one of those things got me to the point where instead of saying the computer wasn't found, it says this in the diagnostics:

The device or resource (RYAN-PC) is not set up to accept connections on port "The File and printer sharing (SMB)".

What port do I need to open?

Edit:

NOW it's back to giving me this:

Windows can't find a computer or device named "RYAN-PC" Detected 

Windows can communicate with the name resolution server but can't find the host name. :upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I think that if you would have just disabled Eset's Firewall previously (bec. this was my first recommendation that's blocking the communciation), things would have been better. You've done some modifications and now it seems that the issue is worst because of those errors.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Yes but disabling the firewall removes my security while browsing the internet or downloading files from said internet. I want security but I also want file sharing and this problem is frustrating. I had no such issues with McAfee but comcast terminated their contract with them or something.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I trully understand you. If you're network is secured with WPA esp WPA2 and then enable your builtin O/S's Firewall you should be fine. Your Router has firewall enabled as well isn't it? Windows 7 has excellent firewall fyi.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Windows firewall from what I heard is good for nothing, and eset is significantly better, why would I use windows firewall?


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

windows 7 firewall does not protect against outgoing trojans and worms, just incoming attacks.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

FAQ's regarding Firewalls. Eset Security comes with Anti-virus and Anti-spam protection, you're not disabling the entire Eset Security, only the Firewall part. The Antivirus and Anti-spam protection will take care of the incoming Malware/Spyware/Virus.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Not having outgoing firewall protection still severely lowers my security.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Alright I think I'm going to keep eset installed on my desktop and install MS security essentials on my netbook, that will suffice. For the life of me I can't get two eset firewalls to work with each other on the same network, and my desktop needs it more than my netbook.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot find network path?*



MusicMan374 said:


> Not having outgoing firewall protection still severely lowers my security.


Why do you think this lowers your security? Unless you have malware already on your machine, the Windows firewall will do a fine job keeping it out.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Yes, but if I do ever get malware, it will be a vulnerability. But I forgot about MS security essentials, which in addition to spyware/malware it has virus protection unlike windows defender, so I'm just going to use windows firewall with MSE and defender. Since all of my files are on my desktop and my desktop needs a good security program way more than my netbook does I will keep eset on my desktop and take it off my netbook. It fixes all my sharing issues.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Sounds like a plan, let us know if that works out.

FWIW, I use MSE and turn on the Windows firewall when I'm on the road. I've yet to have a malware issue running that combination.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

I have not had incident yet, I think i'm going to stay with this option, one thing though. I have solved the sharing issue over the local network but when i am off the local network I use teamviewer VPN to connect and share files/music/video/printer etc. But eset is blocking the vpn even though when it asked to allow sharing over the subnet of the vpn network i said allow. I figured this out because pinging was timing out and when I disabled the eset firewall on my desktop it worked. It's not TOO much trouble to just disable it remotely when I need to use VPN but it'd be nice to solve the annoyance. Any thoughts? I also added the single IP of the vpn connection to the trusted zone and no dice.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Those Security software are good protection to your computers but such a hassle dealing with issues like what you're encountering right now.
I found an ESET Forum here that might be helpful.


----------



## MusicMan374

*Re: Cannot find network path?*

Alright I will check there if I continue to have problems. Thanks for all of your help on the issue, the MSE suggestion was a good one


----------



## 2xg

You're Welcome!


----------



## johnwill

I stopped using the ESET firewall long ago, it was just too much trouble to keep it working. Truthfully, for most folks, the windows firewall is more than sufficient. The Windows 7 firewall is actually pretty decent.


----------

